# Custom cobia jigs



## landlocked (Oct 3, 2007)

Hand tied to order cobia jigs! Use coupon code "PFF" at checkout and get a 10% discount on any custom or pre-tied jig order in the month of February (does not apply to plain jig heads)
www.customcobiajigs.com


----------

